# It's here!



## Lickety-Split

The Red Devils are aching to be caught...I'm here and available to book shared expense trips with forum guys...Please text for cost and availability. You guys are the only ones I book share expense trips for. Please remember to text or email what trip/trips you want so I can start compiling a list of interested parties. When I have a full boat I will call to confirm.


----------



## specktackler57

how does that work?curious.catchumup.


----------



## Lickety-Split

We round up a group of forum guys that want to fish on a charter we match hem up an run a charter with everybody putting there money together to pay for it...usually the locals that have there own boat can catch snapper and kings and the like on their own so the longer trips I can do what most local boat owners can't do or don't have the boat to do...although I don't mind doing the shorter trips with you guys either...we normally put a sure enough head knockin on fish with experienced crew...I've earned several return customers by offering these.


----------



## Lickety-Split

Yes Obama...I earned them...


----------



## Hook line stinker

How much would something like this cost me?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I am interested as well. And do you provide that tackle? O*D*W


----------



## Lickety-Split

Hook line stinker said:


> How much would something like this cost me?


It depends on the trip...I do 6hrs-24hrs
Ranging from 155-600 per person respectively...24 hrs get 2 limits of everything we can catch. 
Plus tip and fish cleaning for deckhand


----------



## Lickety-Split

By the way you only get about a 2 hr nap on the 24hr so be ready .


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Count me in, texted your number earlier fyi.


----------



## Lickety-Split

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I am interested as well. And do you provide that tackle? O*D*W


All tackle lic safety gear provided...bring drinks and snacks...you won't have time for a full meal...too much fishing


----------



## Lickety-Split

Lets try to put together a 24 hr leaving Sat evening...if interested please text ASAP weather looks perfect for it...deck hand will have a lot of bait to catch so let me know soon


----------



## FLcowboyFan

I'd love to go but this weekend my sons graduating. Is this weekend the only trip?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Lickety-Split said:


> It depends on the trip...I do 6hrs-24hrs
> Ranging from 155-600 per person respectively...24 hrs get 2 limits of everything we can catch.
> Plus tip and fish cleaning for deckhand


Ok I may be wrong, and I'm pretty sure we have had this conversation on here multiple times, but aren't you only allowed to have one day's limit in your possession at a time?


----------



## evan

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Ok I may be wrong, and I'm pretty sure we have had this conversation on here multiple times, but aren't you only allowed to have one day's limit in your possession at a time?


I'm pretty sure if there are 2 capts on board you are set. (deckhand w/ license?)


----------



## Lickety-Split

evan said:


> I'm pretty sure if there are 2 capts on board you are set. (deckhand w/ license?)


The rule is...if the trip exceeds 1 full day on a "for hire vessel" you are eligible for a 2 day limit of fish...provided a 2nd capt is aboard for the 2nd 12hr shift and a paid invoice is on board for a 2 day trip. We also have "hail out" and "hail in" procedures as proof of departure and arrival times.


----------



## chad403

and you have to have a sleeping birth for each individual on board.

What are the rules for two day limit on rec. fishing?


----------



## Lickety-Split

chad403 said:


> and you have to have a sleeping birth for each individual on board.
> 
> What are the rules for two day limit on rec. fishing?


The only place sleeping births is mentioned is in FL regs. I'm in AL.

Quoted from AL brochure on fed regs
"Additional Rules
Charter vessels/ headboat two- day bag limit allowance
Persons on qualified charter vessels or headboats with two captains for trips in excess of 24 hours may pos- sess 2 days’ bag limits of reef fish species, king mack- erel and Spanish mackerel. One-day bag limits apply on all other species and trips regardless of length.
Cobia (ling) Spiny Lobster
The 2-day bag limit allowance for charter vessels and headboats does not apply to cobia."

Quoted from FL regs
"In general, the daily bag limits set by Commission rule for saltwater fishing are for a calendar day (24-hour period from midnight to midnight). These limits are also possession limits. Therefore, it is illegal to possess more than one day's bag limit "while in, on or above the waters of the State or on any dock, pier, bridge, beach or other fishing site adjacent to such waters" with regard to most species.

Once you have caught and possess the bag limit for a species, you may not harvest any more of that species until the next 24-hour period. Thus it is illegal to take the catch to shore and then return to the sea to harvest another daily bag limit during the same calendar day.

Exceptions

Florida reef fish regulations [68B-14.0036 (8) (a) and (b)] have exceptions to the general rule stated above for the following fish:

snapper (gray, red, Atlantic vermilion, cubera)
red grouper
hogfish
black sea bass
red porgy
amberjack (greater, lesser, banded rudderfish)
The reef fish rule: (a) allows for the possession of double the bag limit for one who has fished for more than one day, "once such person has landed the fish, departed the fishing site and is no longer within 100 yards of any state waters, docks, fishing piers, or other fishing sites."

Another exception (b) applies only when a person is fishing from a headboat or charter boat on a trip that spans more than 24 hours. This situation allows an individual to posses double the bag limit provided:

The vessel has a sleeping berth for each passenger aboard the vessel;
Each passenger possesses a receipt issued on behalf of the vessel that verifies the length of the trip."


----------



## Lickety-Split

FLcowboyFan said:


> I'd love to go but this weekend my sons graduating. Is this weekend the only trip?


No just send me a text telling me what kind of trip and when would be good for you and when I have enough people I will call to confirm with everybody and we're set


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Lickety-Split said:


> It depends on the trip...I do 6hrs-24hrs
> Ranging from 155-600 per person respectively...24 hrs get 2 limits of everything we can catch.
> Plus tip and fish cleaning for deckhand


for a three man, one day charter I'm paying 150/man what would be the benefits of a 24 hours charter on your boat? we will be fishing inshore for snapper on local pcola wrecks. are the snapper THAT much bigger offshore to suffer through a party boat scenario? sorry I'm not trying to kill your post, just wondering what I may have missed when booking charters


----------



## Lickety-Split

missplaced_idahoan said:


> for a three man, one day charter I'm paying 150/man what would be the benefits of a 24 hours charter on your boat? we will be fishing inshore for snapper on local pcola wrecks. are the snapper THAT much bigger offshore to suffer through a party boat scenario? sorry I'm not trying to kill your post, just wondering what I may have missed when booking charters


I have no idea what you are talking about...fish with me on a 24hr and you can catch a 2 day limit of reefish we don't just catch snapper. We go farther and catch various groupers, tilefish, barrel fish, beeliners, and a chance at trolling up wahoo or dolphins...where does the party boat thing come from? Trust me I'm no party boat. I am a 6 pack charter federally permitted and lic. and insured to 100 miles offshore. Yes snapper are generally bigger offshore but that's not why you would do 24 with me...I try to catch everything under the sun on a 24 not just the bigger snapper that live there. And yes you can also do 1/2 day trips with me for a similar price I am just lic permitted and insured to do more that's all. Check out my website that will explain it. Wow I have been called a lot of things in my life but party boat...that's a first.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Lickety-Split said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about...fish with me on a 24hr and you can catch a 2 day limit of reefish we don't just catch snapper. We go farther and catch various groupers, tilefish, barrel fish, beeliners, and a chance at trolling up wahoo or dolphins...where does the party boat thing come from? Trust me I'm no party boat. I am a 6 pack charter federally permitted and lic. and insured to 100 miles offshore. Yes snapper are generally bigger offshore but that's not why you would do 24 with me...I try to catch everything under the sun on a 24 not just the bigger snapper that live there. And yes you can also do 1/2 day trips with me for a similar price I am just lic permitted and insured to do more that's all. Check out my website that will explain it. Wow I have been called a lot of things in my life but party boat...that's a first.


lol, my apologies I was unaware you were a six pack boat. I assumed (made an ass out of me) from the way the post came across to me it sounded like aparty boat that was a couple short of a dozen or something. no offense meant. and that sounds like a pretty good trip for that price.


----------

